# Marx 418 Bell Ring Crossing



## archieslaton (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone help me. I have a couple of Marx #418 Bell Ringing Crossing. I do not understand how to test them or they both may be bad. I use my 80 watt tranformer to check most of the items I purchase to sell. This one has two terminals, one has a wire to it and the other doesn't. I place my postive and negatvie leads to it and it does nothig except grounds out. I have checked the insulator washer and it looks fine. Please advise if you will. All siggestions are welcomed. I appreaite any help. Thanks, Archie


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I really don't know about the bell ringing crossing gate because I don't own one. I would check the wires , almost all of the older marx stuff I bought needed to be rewired. Pictures could help also. Good luck. Ps I always wated one of those.


----------



## archieslaton (Jan 21, 2013)

*Marx 418 Bell Ringing Crosssing*

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I have a marx bell I don't know the number but I think you hook one side to the transformer and the other side connects to a piece of metal that lays tight on top of the rail. It is like a thin sleeve sitting on top of the rail and when the train rolls over it the wheels complete the connection.

So every wheel that goes over it rings the bell. 
So you get the ding ding ding.

I don't have the time right now to hook it up and take a picture, if you want I will this weekend.

You have a gate? Or just the bell?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this what you have?



























The way I see it (I could be wrong) see the wire with the metal piece?

That is a thin piece of metal, it slips down on the top of the rail and is thin enough that when the wheels roll over it they don't jump at all, it is like it isn't even there.

If you look underneath you will see one wire running up the post I hook that wire terminal ( that is the hot one) up under to the center (hot) rail tube.
The other wire goes to the other terminal it is the ground. That wire goes to the metal piece which slips on top of the outside rail.

When the wheels roll over the metal piece it completes the circuit making the bell ring every time a wheel passes over it.

It looks like the metal piece is insulated.

Now that said, I don't know if this is how it is supposed to work or if someone made this up. This is how it came shipped to me.

And it works. :thumbsup:

Anyone know if this is how it is suppose to work?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, I believe that's the way it was designed. The metal thingy is the switch that compleats the circuit. You could probably use a pressure switch or insulated track section to activate it also. I've used insulated track to activate the marx crossings (bell less). Now I have to go bid on the bell version! And i believe that switch is exactly how it was intended. It was cheaper then the pressure switches that Lionel had out. Ed what's in tthe background?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, I believe that's the way it was designed. The metal thingy is the switch that compleats the circuit. You could probably use a pressure switch or insulated track section to activate it also. I've used insulated track to activate the marx crossings (bell less). Now I have to go bid on the bell version! And i believe that switch is exactly how it was intended. It was cheaper then the pressure switches that Lionel had out. Ed what's in tthe background?


Yes I now see a Pat # on it, it works nice, much better then a pressure switch. And you hardly notice it is there. I wonder how to get more and what it is made out of? It looks like copper? And there is what looks like an insulation adhered to the underside.
I might try to make some up, why use a big old ugly sensor switch when that works just as well.

I had that HO train sitting there since this post. :thumbsup:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15241&highlight=areotrain
My Hallmark 2012 train is there too.
I am just too lazy to move them, I have been waiting for the Old (young) lady to say something. They been sitting there since the beginning of Dec 2012. MAYBE SHE LIKES IT???  
Though she would never admit to it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15241&highlight=areotrain


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Way back in the dark ages I had one or those with a Marx accessory.

You all are right...there was a fiber insulator under a metal
strip. An attached wire went to one post of the accessory. The
other acc. post was connected to the center rail terminal. The
car wheels made the connection between outside rail and
the accessory.

Couldn't you simply fashion a wire connection to a thin copper strip over a plastic of some sort as a substitute? Maybe have 3 or 4 small ones
to cause a different bell effect.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What ever it is it is real thin, almost feels like a piece of plastic when holding it. The insulation looks to be maybe painted on it doesn't look anything like the Lionel insulators on their track.

I just noticed the pat # from looking at the picture, you can hardly read/see it with the naked eye.
Got to get out my magnifying glass to look again.
First I got to find the magnifying glass. 
I got 2 somewhere.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea I think it is made of copper. When I first got my marx signal I thought I needed that exact switch. I also bought Lionel pressure switches but did not use them because it was recommended that the track not be anchored down before and after the switch. My whole track would have been floating! On one of the marx sites it tell how to make one. Don good Idea on staggering them it would work. Old school way to make the lights on a crossing signal wig wag. After reading up on this stuff some more I made some insulated track sections and use them to activate my accessories. Only bad thing is that the insulated track is part of the track and to move it would take effort. The marx switch can be moved easily. 
Ed cool how train. I'll be looking forward to seeing it in the background some time in 2014!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Yea I think it is made of copper. When I first got my marx signal I thought I needed that exact switch. I also bought Lionel pressure switches but did not use them because it was recommended that the track not be anchored down before and after the switch. My whole track would have been floating! On one of the marx sites it tell how to make one. Don good Idea on staggering them it would work. Old school way to make the lights on a crossing signal wig wag. After reading up on this stuff some more I made some insulated track sections and use them to activate my accessories. Only bad thing is that the insulated track is part of the track and to move it would take effort. The marx switch can be moved easily.
> Ed cool how train. I'll be looking forward to seeing it in the background some time in 2014!


If you find that link on how to make one post it here.(or somewhere on the site.)


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think this might work. Www.thotrains. Net/maracc3.html. If not Google marx crossing Flasher Signal instructions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thor has a good link. I tagged the thread as Marx Bell wiring.

To operate the bell just place the insulated wire to center rail and the other to a insulated side rail. The axles will complete the circuit. A small copper piece insulated would give the bell a stop and go and not a continuous ring . I have not seen that before. Neat.

We have a few other threads on Marx Bell SIgnals too too or should I say ring ring

I know my screen is small but I have never ever had to scroll as much as now to read a line. Good Grief. Is there any way to adjust that on my end???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is my picture doing it T, I got to figure out what I changed on my camera.

Sorry, if you have a newer computer you could adjust on the mouse board.
If any of you mods can change the size of my picture please do.

I will use my other camera till I figure out what I did on the other one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Thor has a good link. I tagged the thread as Marx Bell wiring


I put that link on that thread. 
Well...I can't remember everything. :dunno:

It is a nice connection ideal they had, you going to make some up T?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big ed has forgotten more then I know. It's still a good link!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will think about making some but not now. I missed that link previously maybe later.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

T-Man said:


> Thor has a good link. I tagged the thread as Marx Bell wiring.
> 
> To operate the bell just place the insulated wire to center rail and the other to a insulated side rail. The axles will complete the circuit. A small copper piece insulated would give the bell a stop and go and not a continuous ring . I have not seen that before. Neat.
> 
> ...


me too, the back and forth kills the whole thing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the mod announcement. I am moving this to the O scale thread. Please fasten your seat belts and Thank you for being on MTF.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did someone fix the picture size? 
I am on another computer and they look a bit smaller.

I don't have to scroll back and forth to read the thread either.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe the screen is bigger on the new computer!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first page is the large page.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I normally limit my pictures for the forum to 1280 wide.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I normally limit my pictures for the forum to 1280 wide.


I hit the wrong button somewhere fooling around with my big camera the one with the 30 zoom.
I got to figure out what I did.
I will use my little camera till then.

Is there a way you can make them smaller John?
If so feel free too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

archieslaton said:


> Someone help me. I have a couple of Marx #418 Bell Ringing Crossing. I do not understand how to test them or they both may be bad. I use my 80 watt tranformer to check most of the items I purchase to sell. This one has two terminals, one has a wire to it and the other doesn't. I place my postive and negatvie leads to it and it does nothig except grounds out. I have checked the insulator washer and it looks fine. Please advise if you will. All siggestions are welcomed. I appreaite any help. Thanks, Archie


What do you think archie? :dunno:

Take one wire and put it to the hot terminal on your transformer, look under the bell base, the hot wire runs up in the center put the hot to that terminal. The other wire to the ground on the transformer it should ring. 

If it doesn't ring, I would say that the wire that runs up the center is shorting out somewhere, replace that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your two terminals. The one with the wire needs to be insulated from the base. The other is ground and attached to the base, That means one side of the coil is soldered to the base. These are the important connections.

The left and right are insulated in the example.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

You can buy the copper contact clips online, but I make mine from some very old copper flashing I have laying around. It has a kind of thin tar paper on one side that acts as an insulator. Try trainpartsformarx.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

carinofranco said:


> You can buy the copper contact clips online, but I make mine from some very old copper flashing I have laying around. It has a kind of thin tar paper on one side that acts as an insulator. Try trainpartsformarx.com


Thanks, I see them there, they sell 1 1/2" and 7" long ones. Not cheap with shipping.
Copper strip and electrical tape over the rail will work. And cheaper.

You wonder why Lionel didn't pickup on this ideal.
What and easy way to do it and you hardly notice they are there.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

big ed said:


> Is this what you have?
> 
> View attachment 26208
> 
> ...


I have one similar with a chrome base with two terminals that has a problem, it won't ring! It will ring when I squeeze the housing with the bell ringing relay. It did work very well when I got it a few days ago.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It could be a bad ground. The squeeze connects the ground. you could pull it apart and remove the rust. Snug the tabs up. Or run a gound wire from the coil to the ground post terminal.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! I noticed when I tightened the contacts for the ground, it seemed to work better.


----------

